# Tipping since new rating system.



## OMG GO! (Jul 11, 2017)

Ive had an uptick in on app tips. Ive also moved so i dunno what to think. One strange thing tho.... i had 2 tips today, only one came with any rating, the second tip came with a 5 star right along with it. The first tip for $10 came without any rating at all. 5 or less. That normal?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Uber’s CSR probably messed it up while snatching all your tips.


----------

